# Backup Equipment-what do you do?



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm just wondering what people do for backup equipment if something fails such as the main DT pump or heaters etc. Do you have a second pump sitting around "just in case" or is it the frantic run to the LFS?


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a marineland utility pump that I'm going to keep as backup when I've got my new setup running. But if I didn't have that already I wouldn't run out and buy one "just in case" if i already had powerheads/wavemakers running. Not a bad idea to have one around though. Check for second hand or when one goes on sale


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Joining this thread because I was wondering the same thing about heaters. How fast do corals and fish begin to struggle if the tank drops to room temperature (66 degrees in my basement - 19 Celsius) - hours? Days?


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

Midland said:


> Joining this thread because I was wondering the same thing about heaters. How fast do corals and fish begin to struggle if the tank drops to room temperature (66 degrees in my basement - 19 Celsius) - hours? Days?


Remember the Ice Store- power out for days!. In my case, I didn't have any casualties with the FOWLER and as I remember it did go down for about a day or so to the low mid 20's.
But bringing this back to the thread topic..backup equipment would be an air pump activated when the electricity goes off or something like a Vortech Battery backup if you have the right pumps or the same thing for Jebao's (new item added to Fishstreet).


----------

